# Snow plow setup 1986 m1009 blazer



## hotrodmma (Sep 21, 2010)

would anyone know what model number or place to buy a new or used snow plow setup for a 1986 m1009 blazer(full size blazer, military type with 6.2 diesel). Seems to be hard finding this plow setup for this vehicle.

Thanks


----------



## Dondo (Dec 8, 2009)

Where in NJ are you? If your in North NJ you can try Van Dine's 4 Wheel Drive Center (ask for Buddy). They are on Railroad Ave in Hackensack NJ. They are the ones who put the Western Plows on each of the K5's I've owned. Let me know if you need thier phone #.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

You should beable to put any full size 7.5' or 8' plow on it. Have you looked at Fisher?


----------



## hotrodmma (Sep 21, 2010)

North west, NJ! I will call them, thanks very much for the info. I will look into Fisher plows as well. I have a guy that knows of someone with old chevy plow setups, will see what that leads to.


----------



## PlowVA (Nov 8, 2004)

*I have a Blizzard 760LT on mine...*

Bracket was standard for a K5 Blazer. No additional fab needed.....


----------



## hotrodmma (Sep 21, 2010)

Thanks for that, will check that out!


----------



## Johnny Bravo (Jan 4, 2008)

If it helps any, I have a Western 7.5' Midweight on my M1009. It's a good fit, not amazing at stacking, but the springs on my truck are sagging a good bit which might be the cause. 
Something to keep in mind is that the shackles and ALL the mounting hardware will have to be cut off, they are welded on. If you want to keep the shackles they are designed to hold the trucks weight and you can make a mount for a plow off the shackle bar, so I've been told.


----------



## hotrodmma (Sep 21, 2010)

Thanks for that extra info, that would have been a problem.


----------



## Johnny Bravo (Jan 4, 2008)

Another important thing is if your truck is still stock, it's a 24 volt system. The front battery should be at 12 volts and that's the one the plow would have to be hooked up to.
A good place to go for info is the CUCV section of Steel Soldiers, http://www.steelsoldiers.com/cucv/. I know that there are a few threads about plows on the M1009 and M1008, might find a little more help there about how they hook them up and what have you.


----------



## hotrodmma (Sep 21, 2010)

It is still stock and still has the 2 big military batteries. I will use the front battery for the power source. 

Thanks again


----------

